
Apple Defends Killing OpenGL, OpenCL as Developers Threaten Revolt - PredictorY
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/270902-apple-defends-killing-opengl-opencl-as-developers-threaten-revolt
======
goalieca
Did not see any mention of the revolt in the article. just a description of
what has already been said about what the deprecation is. Clickbait title.

------
rektide
I'm ok letting the old die, actually, but Vulkan needs to happen else Apple's
native platform is going to be left holding a bag of shit & reliant almost
fully on WebGPU for anyone that doesn't want to spent millions just on their
apple port.

------
jitl
I’m curious if we’ll see OpenGL/OpenCL implemented on Metal in the same way
MoltenVK implements Vulkan on Metal. Imagine a sort of Wine-like comparability
layer providing these older APIs.

